

Ask HN: What's the best android tutorial you know of? - jayd77

Preferably video.
======
catskull
Team Treehouse is what I used. It may be a little slow if you have java
experience, but it's very thorough. I went from knowing nothing about
java/android to building a useful, simple app integrated with an external api
within a week. They recently updated the whole course for material design,
android studio,and lollipop.

------
haidrali
A part from video i think
[http://www.vogella.com/tutorials/android.html](http://www.vogella.com/tutorials/android.html)
is best on www Even my college teachers use to take help from these tutorials

~~~
jayd77
Found it Today too and started following it. Thanks for the link.

------
gamesbrainiac
Google teaches a course on Udacity on how to build Android Applications. I
learnt from there.

[https://www.udacity.com/course/ud853](https://www.udacity.com/course/ud853)

~~~
jayd77
Looks good, never heard about this one. How long did it take you to master
android programming?. I'm at the beginning and struggling.

~~~
gamesbrainiac
It takes time. Perhaps two months to understand all the build systems
properly.

------
GFischer
I liked the Coursera course a lot:

[https://class.coursera.org/android-002](https://class.coursera.org/android-002)

